
Tell the White House to stop asking for encryption workarounds - ryewonk
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/apple-privacy-petition
======
ApplaudPumice
I don't understand. Isn't the court's right to access useful proofs? To me all
this seems paranoia.

